# family day



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

Heading to Midland this weekend for a snow pitch tournament.what's
everyone else doing...any one know of any places to stop for Corals o yurt r
this way...m


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey tom! 

Well if everything works out okay we might be going to barrie with my dad, my kiddo and my sis! It's pretty awesome because I rarely get to see or hang with my dad. 

Apparently they have tubing and stuff there.

My family time is super precious.. <3


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*hey*

Awesome .....roads are clear.....lots of snow.
still have to find some time to hook up with u.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

No worries Tom, any day pretty much on the weekend if you need me.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*fish tour...*

hey there so we have had a blast yesterday playing ridiculous sno pitch in 4 ft of snow I have never laughed so hard in m y life in what I seen .had a great nite with some good friends ,we are on our way home still wondering if anyone has some places out here to visit m ost prob will drop in to big als barrie and chk it out and sum ....
cheers and happy family day guys 
tom


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

Fml....I have work


----------

